# How to Stop Helicopters Seeing My Crop



## dan420pm (May 19, 2011)

hi im billding a shed that is going to have 2 1000w 40 plants with a hight of 3m by 5m
and was wanting to now the best way to billed it to not be visabal by heat


----------



## kalianepic (May 19, 2011)

Build it underground. Seriously, you'll need at least four feet of dirt over the whole building to block the thermal signatures. You can call it a bomb shelter, cause that's where the bomb is sheltered. Other than that, you're fucked without a medcard. A strong heat signature coming from an out building that is not meant to be living space looks suspicious indeed. Remember, you will always be better safe than in prison.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 19, 2011)

insulate the whole inside/underside of the roof with loft insulation and seal it in with drywall, this will keep the heat in big time.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (May 19, 2011)

From another site...


How do I mask my heat emissions?
Note: Small grows (under 2000w) would probably not emit enough heat to warrant the effort or expense.

Note: Reducing grow room temperature will reduce heat emissions; however, the grow room will still be warmer than surrounding basement rooms.

This technique creates a false wall to contain cold air. Interlocking rigid foam panels prevent hot grow room air from contacting and warming house walls. Cold air is blown into the gap between the foam and the walls for maximum protection. The wall?s exterior will appear ?cold? to an IR camera, indicating a negative for internal heat.

· "Partial room" (insulate exposed walls only)
· "Room in a room" (entire rooms are insulated)

*Floor. Concrete foundations absorb heat readily. Build a sub floor to raise the entire grow off the floor.

*Walls. Use interlocking 1.5 or 2? foam insulation along all exposed walls. Place the insulation 1-4? away from walls, fit foam panels from floor to ceiling (some cutting may be required), and blow cold air into the gap. Seal seams and corners with tape. Cover walls with Mylar to reflect heat back into the room.

*Windows. Windows are essentially uninsulated, so you must fill the gap with insulation. Draw the curtains/blinds, add black poly behind, then add insulation.


----------



## hoagtech (May 19, 2011)

Duh. Just get rocket launcher JUST like in GTA


----------



## kalianepic (May 20, 2011)

Even if it is well insulated against letting heat out, you still have to do something with all of that heat. Buddys idea of having an air gap in the roof, with constant air flow through it is a good one. You could also filter the hot air to remove that chronic scent, and pump it into your house to help with the heat bill.


----------



## hoagtech (May 20, 2011)

No just line your line your sealed reflectors with IR insulation. It blocks 97% of light from IR scopes.

View attachment 1610150View attachment 1610151

75 bucks from CAP for a 4' x35' swatch and it doubles as insulation


----------



## MJH54321 (May 20, 2011)

dan420pm said:


> hi im billding a shed that is going to have 2 1000w 40 plants with a hight of 3m by 5m
> and was wanting to now the best way to billed it to not be visabal by heat


Not gunna happen pal, i've been told the police helicopters dont even pick up heat signatures that well unless its over a certain temp. What they do is they rent helicopters off electricity company's that use a very expensive camera to detect breaks in wires that are underground and this is how they detect heat from crops, otherwise nobody would ever have been able to grow in a loft/attic because they fly over a vast area.


----------



## Anonymouse (May 20, 2011)

Ya ya, I dont think your problems the police, but keeping the plants at a reasonable temp in an outbuilding.


----------



## TheOrganic (May 20, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> No just line your line your sealed reflectors with IR insulation. It blocks 97% of light from IR scopes.
> 
> View attachment 1610150View attachment 1610151
> 
> 75 bucks from CAP for a 4' x35' swatch and it doubles as insulation


Where did you get these pics?


----------



## hoagtech (May 21, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Where did you get these pics?


My hard drive..


----------



## DrtyBngWtr (May 24, 2011)

The IR blocker sheeting does infact work. The only thing is initial expense. every sq. inch of your cabinet, tent or room has to be covered with a 2 inch overlap between sections. All seems should be sealed with aluminum tape. IR blocker sheeting is best used in new construction. If your worried about it why not. just know that its not cheap. and 1 sq. inch being uncovered defeats the hole project.


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 24, 2011)

MJH54321 said:


> Not gunna happen pal, i've been told the police helicopters dont even pick up heat signatures that well unless its over a certain temp. What they do is they rent helicopters off electricity company's that use a very expensive camera to detect breaks in wires that are underground and this is how they detect heat from crops, otherwise nobody would ever have been able to grow in a loft/attic because they fly over a vast area.


dont talk crap. if a helicopter using a thermal imaging camera spots you, you will light up like a fkn christmas tree, and your body is only 37c ( 98f ), helicopters are not hired from electric companys, ( the companys use them to check for shorts and heat on the cables of pylons where huge voltages are carried etc) thermal imaging cameras were borrowed from them by the police to use for testing to see if they were useful for people in trouble and in the battle against crime.
now all police helicopters are fitted with them as standard equipment.
they are especially useful when people have fallen in to swollen rivers etc, a person or body can be spotted very quickly if the helicopter is there fast enough to look for it.
they are especially useful in hundreds of criminal activities, including the use of a night eye in the sky. they can even spot a person hiding in a vehicle as the outside shell of vehicle will start to show heat, if you hide in a wheelie bin for 30 seconds the bin will glow like a lamp.

they are used occasionaly by the drugs department to search for illegal cannabis farms, roofs, windows, even roof tiles around roof vent pipes can glow with excess heat.
not every one who is caught with a cannabis farm has been grassed. ( if you excuse my pun ).
if you show heat you COULD be caught. do what i do. immediately correct any heat problem before you regret it from your prison cell.
sometimes paranoia is your friend. a natural reaction, there to stop you getting nailed.


----------



## toastycookies (May 24, 2011)

try using a reverse infrared parabolic dome emitter.


----------



## stephaniesloan (May 24, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> try using a reverse infrared parabolic dome emitter.


stay away from those star trek dVds you were told.


----------



## MJH54321 (May 25, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> dont talk crap. if a helicopter using a thermal imaging camera spots you, you will light up like a fkn christmas tree, and your body is only 37c ( 98f ), helicopters are not hired from electric companys, ( the companys use them to check for shorts and heat on the cables of pylons where huge voltages are carried etc) thermal imaging cameras were borrowed from them by the police to use for testing to see if they were useful for people in trouble and in the battle against crime.
> now all police helicopters are fitted with them as standard equipment.
> they are especially useful when people have fallen in to swollen rivers etc, a person or body can be spotted very quickly if the helicopter is there fast enough to look for it.
> they are especially useful in hundreds of criminal activities, including the use of a night eye in the sky. they can even spot a person hiding in a vehicle as the outside shell of vehicle will start to show heat, if you hide in a wheelie bin for 30 seconds the bin will glow like a lamp.
> ...


What are you talking about "don't talk crap" ??????????????
If you read my post properly i said "I've heard" not saying its 100% truth but its again WHAT I HAVE HEARD!!!!


----------



## Todesengel (May 25, 2011)

I use an ICEBOX water cooler for my 1000w along with a chiller. The icebox removes all the heat(minus the little bit coming off the glass), and brings the exhaust temp to 75 degrees with a 65degree chilled water. Even my hood, stays cool to the touch and emits almost no heat. Why worry about the heat, when you can remove it all together? You will use a little more in electricity, but you can also use this as an air conditioner.


----------



## whileilaydying (Jun 18, 2011)

ive got a dark room grow tent that is 2x2 x 5' tall and ive got two 150 hps lights in there with a intake fan and a exhaust fan blowing the heat straight into my room, i mean honestly its not enough heat to make me uncomfortable, but for the smell factor i have a fan in my window blowing out the air from my room, im in the second story of my house and last night i had a plane, not a chopper fly over my house at about dusk and it continued to do this two more times. now im wondering if possibly they had a ir on a plane instead of a chopper considering im in a rural area and im in a farm county. could anyone tell me if im just being overly paranoid or if its a legit concern. also ive never been in trouble with the law and no cops have ever been here. just adding that in. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Jun 18, 2011)

i would think that an RPG would be handy in this situation.


----------



## WeeGogs (Jun 18, 2011)

kalianepic said:


> Build it underground. Seriously, you'll need at least four feet of dirt over the whole building to block the thermal signatures. You can call it a bomb shelter, cause that's where the bomb is sheltered. Other than that, you're fucked without a medcard. A strong heat signature coming from an out building that is not meant to be living space looks suspicious indeed. Remember, you will always be better safe than in prison.


you can call it a bomb shelter..................
bacause that is where the bomb is sheltered...........
are you one of those muslim fanatics................... LMFAO...
and did you get your pilots licence for taking off only.


----------



## kanx (Jun 18, 2011)

It isn't full proof , but it helps limit your chances of getting caught a little bit , but running your light's at night time helps imo.

Well where I live there is rarely a chopper out late at night , unless there looking for stolen car etc, any sort of thermal detection would get done during the day imo, due to noise from the chopper's.

Just my theory ofc , not saying it's 100% , but I feel it deffo helps provide some sort of cover , also blocking off the wall facing outside of your house with a couple of layer's of black sheeting(leaving about 1 foot, between the wall and the sheeting) , helps keep that area shaded a little and is usually alot colder than the none shaded parts near the lights( the area your growing in).

Also vent you room into your house not outside as that's a dead give away. 

Most these thing's will only help small time grower I would imagine , big scale grows are a different thing I would imagine , when it comes to hideing them.


----------



## penguinking (Jun 18, 2011)

i agree w/ kanx. running light at night is most efficient. Not only are the temps cooler outdoors in the evening ( thus cooler rooms ) but as he said, electricity companies work during the DAY not at night. It also happens to be the most convenient time to work for me. my hoods turn on at 5pm and off at 5 am... Someone on here notes that the water cooled "ice box" that hooks up to your reflectors work great. I haven't seem them in action but on youtube, and the results are shocking. just my opinion....


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 18, 2011)

I would think they would look at night ... wouldnt heat sigs be easier to see at night ? During the day all kinds of shit holds heat from the sun ..If I was a cop I would fly in the middle of the night . I time my lights to go out about the time I would normally go to bed ... dont have to worry about light leaks as much either ....


----------



## dont.wet.the.but (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys im wandering if any1 knows a site were i can get the ir blocker sheeting? and for the ppl with the small crops if possible grow in your kitchen in a tent / cupboard and to any aerial photos it shouldnt arise any suspicion as it will look like a cooker+extractor fan ( this is just a theory i have not tested yet ) will let u know when i have earned enuf to buy a chopper with thermal cam ahahhaha


----------



## splifchris (Jul 4, 2011)

I think something important to remember is that its the diffenence in temperature that shows up really easily... I heard last winter.. an old womans house was raided in our town because she had a small heater in her roof space to try and stop her pipes from freezing and the fuzz thought it was a grow... so maybe winter grows in cold countrys and a bad idea!!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> I would think they would look at night ... wouldnt heat sigs be easier to see at night ? During the day all kinds of shit holds heat from the sun ..If I was a cop I would fly in the middle of the night . I time my lights to go out about the time I would normally go to bed ... dont have to worry about light leaks as much either ....


 Yeah I agree, ever touched the roof of your house/shed/etc during the day when the sun is shining? Theres no way they'd be able to distinguish between much of anything. They CANNOT SEE THROUGH walls, roofs, etc with FLIR, they're not the creatures from Predator, they can only see the heat of the roof/wall/etc itself and heat leaving a building. 

Just out of interest, what exactly stops the "IR blocking" sheeting from heating up itself and then heating the roof up? It may block convective heat but surely it still absorbs radiant heat and heats up itself? If not why didnt they just cover the space shuttle in that instead of expensive, weak ceramics? 

Id run my lights during the day, the police will get suspicious if your shed is glowing at 4am, not so much from say 7-7 for example because 99% of the population "do stuff" then that could/would likely make heat. (and FLIR works poorly at day because the sun heats EVERYTHING up, makes it hard to distinguish anything from anything.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dominathan (Jul 4, 2011)

FLIR cameras are ONLY run during the night. Running them during the day would be useless, lol.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 4, 2011)

Well its not useless for say search and rescue, or tracking someone whos bailed out of a stolen car and hidden in a forest, but it is useless for detecting differences in surface temperatures of buildings like they depend on to find grows during the day.

EDIT: This is a document from FLIR.com, look how crap their daytime pictures are. You can barely make the guy out against the *trees* during the day...but look how effective it is at night.

www.flir.com/uploadedFiles/CVS_Americas/Law_Enforcement/Grants/GLEJustification.doc


----------



## dont.wet.the.but (Jul 4, 2011)

i could reli use the site for the ir blocking sheeting please somewhere that i can buy it buy the meter?? please help 
and also could a dry ice machine be used to increase carbondioxide levels and would this help plants grow?? (still new to growing)


----------



## EvansInUK (Aug 1, 2018)

penguinking said:


> i agree w/ kanx. running light at night is most efficient. Not only are the temps cooler outdoors in the evening ( thus cooler rooms ) but as he said, electricity companies work during the DAY not at night. It also happens to be the most convenient time to work for me. my hoods turn on at 5pm and off at 5 am... Someone on here notes that the water cooled "ice box" that hooks up to your reflectors work great. I haven't seem them in action but on youtube, and the results are shocking. just my opinion....


Where can I find this link please?


----------



## Spunmonkee (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheet rock with lead based paint or I installed a cooling pad system in my shed. Basically I turned my shed into a faint swamp cooler by using fans that would bring air in thru the cooling pads and then back out got the idea from a local nurseyt had greenhouses set up this way. The cooling pads mask the air with layer on cool water which I reg the temp.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 27, 2019)

Eight year old thread....only Jesus should be out reviving the dead before the Apocalypse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2019)

Can't be done, hate to break it to ya, but if helicopter flies over using flir your busted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2019)

Bad part about it,if it's not attached to your house or dwelling they can search without warrant.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2019)

Paranoia is strong in this thread ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 28, 2019)

The thread is old af ... and dude is making license plates at Rikers Island.


----------

